# Navarre Formation Reef UPDATE #2



## Stressless (Oct 2, 2007)

BOCC approved the proposed contract this morning to FDEP, so it goes to the Governor for signature to become a contract (figure next week). Then we'll be working on the RFP and then project implementation. 

This is an overview of what was approved this AM.

























































Talking with the state FWC rep on this - we'll know a implementation schedule once we get the RFP back and a contractor(s) selected.

I have the volunteers info once we get the RFP I'll be calling.

Best Regards,
Bob


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Sweet! Looking forward to this for sure. Thanks for all the hard work and red tape wrangling on this Bob!


----------



## Cobiacatcher (Sep 30, 2007)

Would this reef be similar to the snorkeling reef, rules wise, like no spearfishing?


----------



## EricVF (Jan 15, 2015)

What are we looking at in the last sat image?


----------



## KingCrab (Apr 29, 2012)

Cobiacatcher said:


> Would this reef be similar to the snorkeling reef, rules wise, like no spearfishing?


That would be nice but I dought it. if its not attached to land or a man made structure attached to land u should be able to shoot every thing on it with a spear.


----------



## Blake R. (Mar 17, 2009)

Any updates on this?

Sent from my SM-G930T using Tapatalk


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

What's the latest? Are they still planning to build a gulf side Kayak launch?


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

I believe it's still in contracting for both the snorkeling reef expansion and the larger fishing reef area 1 mile off shore. The wider boardwalk for transporting kayaks and diving equipment from parking lot to over the dunes is under construction - hopefully that will be done by year's end.


----------



## HAG 90 10 (Nov 24, 2007)

Thanks for the update Mark. :thumbup:


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Pictures from this morning - walkover should be done soon.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

The ribbon cutting for the Dune Walkover is today at 3 PM.

http://www.nwfdailynews.com/news/20161212/new-kayak-launch-in-navarre-beach-park


----------



## brianc (Oct 30, 2015)

Did the SR27 project ever start? Looks like no update since December 2015.


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

Per the county, it's in engineering/design (Taylor Engineering) as of Jan 31. The snorkel reef expansion is lumped in with it. My guess is deployments won't happen till 2018.

Snorkel reef expansion should be done summer fall 2017 assuming construction capacity is available and deployment scheduling works out.

Timeline for the larger 1 x 2 mile fishing reefs should be available mid year.


----------



## Floridaboater (Aug 25, 2016)

Wish theyd still let you spearfish on them  maybe they should put some farther east youre allowed to spearfish


----------



## need2fish (Oct 2, 2007)

http://ssrnews.com/massive-gulf-reef-project-expected-2018/

Meeting Monday and Santa Rosa County BOCC meeting to ok proceeding. The layout and design of the reef site (developed by Bob Boston) will be on display.


----------

